# Rlt Pocket Watch



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't suppose there'll ever be one of these will there ?

A hunter style case with some RLT engraving etc would look cool IMO .

What do you guys reckon ? :cheers:

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

ETCHY said:


> I don't suppose there'll ever be one of these will there ?
> 
> A hunter style case with some RLT engraving etc would look cool IMO .
> 
> ...


Could'nt agree more - a choice of silver or gold.

:thumbup: Rabbit


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I could definitely go for some kind of RLT deck watch...


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Great idea, Dave. In fact, I'd probably pay a fair bit for one - if it was up my street. Trouble is, the permutations are endless. We could be squabbling about what it should look like for ages... So, here goes!

1 Plain stainless steel case (not too big)

2 Full Arabic numerals on a white face (ie no 3, 6, 9, 12 malarkey) except for the 6 or 9 if small seconds

3 Small seconds preferred but not essential


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

- Baz - said:


> Great idea, Dave. In fact, I'd probably pay a fair bit for one - if it was up my street. Trouble is, the permutations are endless. We could be squabbling about what it should look like for ages... So, here goes!
> 
> 1 Plain stainless steel case (not too big)
> 
> ...


Sounds ideal. I wonder what the minimum order would have to be to make the project viable for Roy?

Swiss mechanical movement ? Molnija have apparently ceased production so no new 3602/3's.

Price range ? My current passion is Turkish Railways pocket watches and I don't mind, ocassionally, just hitting three figures, but would be reluctant to pay much more, even for an RLT.

Julian (L)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

For me, Roman numerals, sub seconds & and a bottom lug so that I can use it as a wristwatch 










Cheers


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Just so I can get it clear - we are hoping Roy will do a limited run of RLT Pocket Watches, as a commercial venture, and every one will have a specific face/case configuration ??

I don't see any problem there  :rofl: .

Julian (L)


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I think we'd need to know if our host thinks it's a good idea first 

If it is feasible then maybe have a discussion/ debate as to what it should look like.

My vote would be for a black dial military look, a sort of RLT69 Pocket watch.

Dave


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> I think we'd need to know if our host thinks it's a good idea first
> 
> If it is feasible then maybe have a discussion/ debate as to what it should look like.
> 
> ...


Leg pulling aside Dave I agree with you we need to get the horse before the cart.

Just tickled me that so far we want an open faced/hunter with a black/white dial, with arabic/roman numerals. Movement quartz/mechanical ? Price point ?

We have yet to raise where the winder should be (12/3) and what style of hand - this debate could turn out to be a real doozy.

It is staggering to think what Roy must go through when launching a new watch - and risking capital to do it ! :notworthy:

I've got my fingers crossed for a positive outcome.

Julian (L)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i wouldnt mind an rlt pocket watch


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> i wouldnt mind an rlt pocket watch


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!! An orange face.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt mind an rlt pocket watch
> ...


you know me so welll :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Uhm.... a pocket watch with lugs, that you can use it as wrist watch, with an orange dial???

Uuaahh... no, thanks!

A white enamel dial with good hands (blues steel breguet hands perhaps?) and a silver case is the minimum!

Andreas B)


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Julian Latham said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > I think we'd need to know if our host thinks it's a good idea first
> ...


I must admit, the possible alternatives in design etc are pretty mindboggling









Got to say though if it meant producing an entirely new type of RLT, it might be worth it - fingers crossed :wink2:

As you say though it's Roy's capital & effort so it'll be up to him.

Will the great man ever speak? :rltb:


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

...on the other hand, I'd prefer something a bit more modern, something reflecting the RLT spirit. I've always liked the simplicity of the Junghans Sigma (minus the date window) so how about something along the lines of ...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Been browsing ebay and looking at the almost infinite variety of faces. A small selection to react to, either for or agin, it helps as much to know what people don't want as knowing what they do want.

ONE










TWO










THREE










FOUR










.............................................. *M.T.F.* ...............................................


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

..........................

FIVE










SIX










SEVEN










EIGHT


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Numbers 1 & 6 get my vote 

Dave


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What could be wrong with a Railway Homage - like a Hamilton or similar, but an up-to-date movement. Easy to read figures, and taking advantage of the larger dial to add in 24 hour markings and sweep seconds - ooooh it would be nice - even though I couldn't afford one! :lol:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Faces three and seven get my vote. Classic, clear, white, and easy to read (very important factor for me, being able to read the dial).


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

NINE:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> NINE:


Elegant. Clean, clear and simple - easy to define but sooooooooo difficult to achieve.

Julian (L)


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Does anyone know if Roy has said he's interested in doing a pocket watch yet ? :blink:

Dave


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

TBH I think we've demonstrated that there's just too much difference of opinion! Personally, I don't care for roman numerals, anything with gold (or gold coloured) cases, cathedral hands, or anything old-fashioned looking, etc. etc. and everyone will have their own list. I'm certain it's a great idea, but the creation of this particular masterpiece is too fraught with difficulties, not least of which is that I can't see Roy recouping the necessary investment unless it also appealed to the non-pocket-watch buyer for some reason (200m WR and screw down crown anyone? Now there's a novelty!) But who knows?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Can you even get the parts at a decent cost to build one, I guess so.

Spade hands are most desirable, even with the train tracks minutes

Beyond that some more Swiss like with the Filigree style hands below.

Or go new age and a real ultra slim even with quartz


----------

